# Milwaukee-Matic with transistorized numerical control!



## Alan H. (May 17, 2018)

Yeap, it even had transistors in the control system!   

Here's a glimpse at CNC in its early days.


----------



## markba633csi (May 17, 2018)

Cool video!  I like transistors; boiled, broiled or in a stew
M


----------

